# cheapest 22 semi



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

I tried to rent at the range, and they vigorously refuse to rent to single party. My friends are girly-men (gun shy) and it's pita to get them near guns. So I'm force to purchase my first gun.

I don't have any experience with gun what so ever. This first gun purchase will probably won't last as I'll figuring out this and that about guns. Therefore I don't want to spend a fortune on the first gun.

I think I'll settle for 22 caliber ruger mark ii. I know it's outdated by mark iii but who cares? My local gun shop has it for $350 display price which is a little steep. Is it reasonable to pay $350 for a mark ii?

Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Since there have been a number of suicides at ranges by lone people renting guns in the last few months, some ranges won't rent to people that come in alone.

Why buy used ? Around here you can buy a brand new Ruger 22/45 .22 LR pistol for about $315 (plus tax).

I have one and it's a great pistol for the money.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The MKIII is newer, but that doesn't make it better.

The 22/45 is a good buy as well, and again the newer style doesn't mean that it is better.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

My Mark II is extremely accurate! I'd rather have the MII over the MIII, less things to go wrong. They are basically the same gun anyway...
Best bang for the bucks, in my books...

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

You should be able to find a NIB Beretta Neos or S&W 22A-1 for under $200.00. Both well made, fun to shoot plinkers. Not top of the line target grade but no where near the price either.

S&W










Beretta


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

why not get something bigger atleast .32acp or maybe .380...Taurus Millennium PRO $300 comes in .32ACP and up :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have U priced 32 ammo? Geeze - I paid $15 for a box of FMJ 32 ACP last week. Was $12.99 1 month ago.

Besides - the .22 is a good way to practice technique and shoot all day on the cheap.

I may buy one one of these days.


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Have U priced 32 ammo? Geeze - I paid $15 for a box of FMJ 32 ACP last week. Was $12.99 1 month ago.
> 
> Besides - the .22 is a good way to practice technique and shoot all day on the cheap.
> 
> I may buy one one of these days.


Yes lol...actually i have a box of gold dots and a box of WWB left over from my p32 if you want it cheap:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Appreciate the offer, buT I am good. I looked at all the ballistics, and I use the Fiochi FMJ for carry and range use. I don't want to risk rimlock by carrying hollow points. And, the WWB now comes with a tappered cone, and it could suffer from rimlock just like JHP.

The Fiochhi was the same cost as Wal-Marts WWB 32 until I bought some a week ago. So, it worked out fine before. Now, though... Its almost 3x the cost of my 9mm range rounds...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Ruger Standard Model in 4" or 6" barrel lenght list for $322.00 on their web site. You can get them for about $280.00 or less at the gun shows. For a starter gun or a fun gun to shoot, you can't beat them. They are as accurate as any gun I have ever shot. I have a 4" model from 1978 and its still going strong. I would recomend the 6" model because it gives you a little more range.
1978 Mark I or standard model.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for your great replies.

I'm on my 10 days waiting period for the stainless steel Ruger 22/45 mark iii. It's $339+tax+reg, it can be had for lower elsewhere. But I think that's about as low as I can get because I live in the People Repubic of California.

This is the one I got, I think. I'll update with the correct pic as soon as I got my gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You made a wise choice Coolguy. Now keep that gun forever, and you can teach your children, and grand children how to shoot with it. Of corse you have to take it out now and then, and bag a rabbit with it. You don't want it laying around and rusting and such.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Cheap & fun to shoot.....*

There are a lot of 22 autos out there for the low $200.00 range but the one you are buying looks great. I own a 357 mag, 2- 380's, 2 -9mm's, a 40 calilber & a S & W 22A. When we go to the range we always wind up shooting the 22 last. Lots of cheap fun. :smt068

Advice from the "Dear Phantom Column". 
Q: My friends are sissy libs and are afraid of guns and loud noises. What shall I do?:smt022 
A:You need new friends. Go to a gun forum where real men hang out. Someone will feel sorry for you and offer to go shoot with you. Gun people are always looking for a reason to go shooting.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, good choice! :smt1099


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

coolguy said:


>


Yep, that the one I got. I took her to the range last night too, it was a blast. Spend 2 hours and put 160 rounds of American Eagles through her. :smt067

I wonder how much break-in does she needs? I keep getting trouble eject spend cartridges, and I had to resort to manually remove the spend cartridges; and sometime I have trouble loading cartridge into the chamber. The gentleman at the range mention something about not enough lubrication on the bolt, he did put a bit of oil on the bolt and recomend I should perform a thorough lubrication or change ammo. I read various reports that ruger is more ammo-tolerate than browning. If I have to change ammo, which ammo would you suggest?

I have not loose faith with Ruger or the Mark III, I just want to know what should I do to have better experiences.

tia,


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

raveneap said:


> You should be able to find a NIB Beretta Neos or S&W 22A-1 for under $200.00. Both well made, fun to shoot plinkers. Not top of the line target grade but no where near the price either.
> 
> S&W
> 
> ...


I just picked on of these up and I even like more than my ruger MarkII target. I was shooting it 100 yards with the iron sights and had a shot group of 12 inch's. It even was a bit windy also. It never jams and easy to scope. For 199 I think it's a great deal.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you strip it and clean and lube it? I'd recommend you start there. Most machines don't do too well without lubrication. Pistols are no exception.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

I clean the pistol and change ammo to Federal, and went through 1/2 brick with no jams. Now I have problem with accuracy. I aim for bulleyes and most of my shots hit upper left of the target. Before I clean n lube the pistol, I got ~2" drop at 25 ft, more/less as stated on the ammo box, which is very easy to compensate.

Is there anything silly I could've done during the cleaning to make it less accurate and what can I do to fix this?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> Since there have been a number of suicides at ranges by lone people renting guns in the last few months, some ranges won't rent to people that come in alone.


Really?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

For a .22lr you can't do better that a Ruger MKII,Great pistol just wish my 10/22 was that good it's close though!Randall


----------

